# Cutting EZ track?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

any reason why I can not cut EZ track to size? I have cut HO and o27 before. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The only reason I can think is that the alignment is more critical with N-scale, so you'll have to insure accurate alignment at the cuts.

Are you going to use standard rail joiners?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes I will use std rail joiners. To cut I have a chop saw. It does a nice job and has a built in guide. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds like it should work to me. Best advice I can give it to try one or two and see how it works out.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I will only have to make 1 or 2. I have some ebay track on the way. One has been painted. I will experiment on it. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, you're not risking much with one or two, so that's what I'd do.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Worked fine. My chop saw made a nice cut. I deburred the plastic and rail, fastened together and added a little super glue on the bottom. The tab from the factory end made a nice place for the super glue. Don


----------

